# 2010 IBO rule changes



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.ibo.net/newsDetail.php?n=22

No more limitations on pins in hunter class and no more limitations on binoculars!!!


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

yup! that was released back in October!


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

So does this mean that I can use 10 power Binos instead of 8.5 power like the rule used to be


----------



## shockman (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep... 10 power is legal now.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Now that we were all forced to buy 8x, they change the rule back to unlimited power again. Binocular company's must need an Obama Stimulas Package.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

draw29 said:


> Now that we were all forced to buy 8x, they change the rule back to unlimited power again. Binocular company's must need an Obama Stimulas Package.


Why? It would be just like our Obama Stimulus Package........Sounds good at first....but proves to be Pointless and just enough money to piss you off that you didn't get more back after all the massive amounts you've paid in taxes over your lifetime.

LOL

And yes....The rule is stupid. I bought a brand new $300 pair of Nitrex 8x bino's for last year's IBO STC in Wetumpka, AL.....but then they gotta go and change the rules to unliminted magnification......Hey, yall mind holdin on a second while I pull out my spotting scope?

LOL


----------



## shockman (Apr 16, 2009)

> Hey, yall mind holdin on a second while I pull out my spotting scope


LOL... thats funny... but for some reason I think its going to be true ukey:

Forget the umbrella and stool... I think I'm going with a spike camp for 3D this year.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

not meaning to hijack this thread but when shooting hunter class at 3-d shoots what is rules for lenght of you stabilizer, also if anyone has a set 8x bino's they want to sell shot me a pm.thanks.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Most will be 12" from the riser to the end of stab.

You oughtta check out the Nitrex's....They make a 10X set too.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks mudrunner you've been a big help.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

nsscott....pm sent bud


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Austin, as far as Gainesville goes we are taking the heavy chevy. All I ask is you split the fuel with me and Barry.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds good to me.

But you know better than to say something like that....When have I not split the fuel or paid my due?

I call shotgun (there and back).


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Gonna have to fight Barry for that one. He called it quite a while back.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't think I won't......


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

draw29 said:


> Now that we were all forced to buy 8x, they change the rule back to unlimited power again. Binocular company's must need an Obama Stimulas Package.


:icon_1_lol: classic!!!!!!!!


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

NSSCOTT said:


> not meaning to hijack this thread but when shooting hunter class at 3-d shoots what is rules for lenght of you stabilizer, also if anyone has a set 8x bino's they want to sell shot me a pm.thanks.


Highjack away!!!!!!


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

NSSCOTT said:


> not meaning to hijack this thread but when shooting hunter class at 3-d shoots what is rules for lenght of you stabilizer, also if anyone has a set 8x bino's they want to sell shot me a pm.thanks.


Personally I say if YOU are going to shoot the hunter class... bring your hunting rig... and nothing else.... just you... your bow.....and your quarry....no magnification of any type or ranging equipment of any type...anywhere on you or your equipment. Then see how you fare.....


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

*hunter class*



jrip said:


> Personally I say if YOU are going to shoot the hunter class... bring your hunting rig... and nothing else.... just you... your bow.....and your quarry....no magnification of any type or ranging equipment of any type...anywhere on you or your equipment. Then see how you fare.....


RNT sorry for hijacking your thread it was wrong of me!! I just didn't want to start a new thread for a stupid little question.

jrip i'm not quit sure what your getting at but this is how i fair!!
I have one bow and it's a middle of the road hunting rig by any means,bought it as a package deal,shot the hell out of it for the last year and a half.joint a club last summer shot with the guy's there all fall now that the indoor shoots are starting up they talked me into going with them to shoots,mostly because i think there sick of me kicking there asses every night with my $500 bow while they shoot there $1000 plus rigs.i shoot my bow with my quiver on and a 4" stab.last week i borrowed an 8"stab to try on my bow,now today i was shopping for a new stab but wasn't sure what was legal for hunter class because i never shot in any of these 3-d shoots before so i thought i'd ask.and i don't have bino's either but i am told the guy's they use 8x up here.


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

Hopefully more magnification power will allow people to make out lines quicker and move things along more quickly.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Why? It would be just like our Obama Stimulus Package........Sounds good at first....but proves to be Pointless and just enough money to piss you off that you didn't get more back after all the massive amounts you've paid in taxes over your lifetime.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


No restriction on binos at ASA and I have yet to see a spotting scope on the range.:hurt:


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Justin17 said:


> Hopefully more magnification power will allow people to make out lines quicker and move things along more quickly.


I believe that was the thought process behind the rule change.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

$dabucks said:


> I believe that was the thought process behind the rule change.


that would be nice if it does actually help.I shoot mostly ASA but really dont like how long it takes to shoot a range at IBO at the worlds 2 yrs ago it took us 6 hours to shoot 20 targets.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Justin17 said:


> Hopefully more magnification power will allow people to make out lines quicker and move things along more quickly.


I doubt it lol 

Its not necessarily making out lines on a target, it's drawing yourself a map if there is no arrow in the target or no arrows near the X.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

NSSCOTT said:


> RNT sorry for hijacking your thread it was wrong of me!! I just didn't want to start a new thread for a stupid little question.
> 
> jrip i'm not quit sure what your getting at but this is how i fair!!
> I have one bow and it's a middle of the road hunting rig by any means,bought it as a package deal,shot the hell out of it for the last year and a half.joint a club last summer shot with the guy's there all fall now that the indoor shoots are starting up they talked me into going with them to shoots,mostly because i think there sick of me kicking there asses every night with my $500 bow while they shoot there $1000 plus rigs.i shoot my bow with my quiver on and a 4" stab.last week i borrowed an 8"stab to try on my bow,now today i was shopping for a new stab but wasn't sure what was legal for hunter class because i never shot in any of these 3-d shoots before so i thought i'd ask.and i don't have bino's either but i am told the guy's they use 8x up here.



Highjack away!!! Its the way conversations go in real life!!!!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

jrip, so what your saying is you don't use a rangefinder or binos while hunting?


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

I use a rangefinder hunting all of the time since I hunt multiple properties and need to refresh myself with the landmarks. The range finder I use is 8X so therefore it acts like a monocular quite well.


----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

draw29 said:


> now that we were all forced to buy 8x, they change the rule back to unlimited power again. Binocular company's must need an obama stimulas package.



:roflmao:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I think the rule change is good idea! what I would be more concerned with is the payout structure of the Ibo. seems as though shooters are getting less and less, the ibo and the clubs are getting more!


----------

